# Jarvis Walker reels



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

On E-Bay you see Penn reels advertized and then when you look closer, they are Jarvis Walker. Has anybody had any experience with these reels?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*So-So*

I got a JW last fall and fished with it a lot. I used it on my 10ft. Tica.

It was a good reel and able to handlea decent size Puppy Drum (31") with no problems and the drag was good.

Then came that day that I hooked the Cownose Ray and decided to land it rather than cut it off. Ray had a good 4-5 ft wingspan from what we could see in the surf (CDog a witness)

Totally stripped the gears in the crank and now it cranks with a wobbling klunk-klunk as the plastic gears no longer mesh....

For the money I would say it is OK, but think a Daiwa or Okuma for a few $$ more is a much better bet, however I suspect that a ray of that size could have done similar damage to any of these.

That's my .02


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

*Reel that the ray broke*

I have been doing a little research. I believe if you contact biminibayoutfitters.com, you will probably get that reel replaced or fixed.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks for the tip. I emailed them about the reel and will let you know how they responded.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Contact*

I contacted Bimini Bay and they replaced mine!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Mine is on the UPS Truck making the trip to Jersey.

Very nice folks. Will let you all know the outcome.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Basically with JW reels*

If you send it back they will send you a replacement unless the reel is really old. Nothing better than a no hastle return policy. No proof of purchase needed.


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

I have a JW Integra Black Gold 7500 Spinning Reel and it gets the job done OK. It has taken a back seat to my Okuma Epixors but it is still a good reel for a non hard-core fisherman. The gear train has more play in it than the Okumas when you start reeling. That is my only complaint. 

Steer clear of the JW rods though. Not nearly stiff enough and much heavier than an Okuma or Tica graphite.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

> ...Totally stripped the gears in the crank and now it cranks with a wobbling klunk-klunk as the plastic gears no longer mesh....


Like I always say, spend your hard earned money on a high quality reel and not the rod...I'm still using spinning reels I bought in 1986 (Mitchell 396 Pro) and they contain ALL BRASS Gears...

Cheap surf reels usually end up dead after a couple of surf trips to the Atlantic...

Sandcrab


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> Like I always say, spend your hard earned money on a high quality reel and not the rod...I'm still using spinning reels I bought in 1986 (Mitchell 396 Pro) and they contain ALL BRASS Gears...
> 
> Cheap surf reels usually end up dead after a couple of surf trips to the Atlantic...
> 
> Sandcrab


Price was right... It was FREE, so I can't complain about the wear or the plastic gears.

When I spend money on a good reel, I will be certain that its got all the necessary "reliability goodies".


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Free ain't bad...*

Nothing lost then...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Got a box Friday from UPS and inside was a completely new (without the box) JW 5500, completely spooled with new mono (not my old spool)

Can't ask for better service during the Hoildays.

Thanks to Bimini Bay for standing up for their products!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Break In*

Time to break it in Bob!

When do you want to give it a test run??


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

They use sufix line so you double made out.


----------

